# Alaska Loses Control



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I have chosen this forum only because the issue involves trapping. It also pertains to hunting.

Here's a brief snapshot of what has happened to Alaska recently. The USFWS has taken control of some 77 million acres of federal land relative to how game is managed. In so doing, it has stomped Alaska's right to manage its own wildlife - in spite of specific Congressional approval on numerous occasions to safeguard its hunting and fishing rights - specifically including that on *federal land*. As far back as 1959, when it was granted statehood, language was approved by Congress to retain state management of wildlife.

There's more to the story. Dan Ashe, the chief at USFWS supported states rights in the ongoing lawsuit to overturn the ESA designation on the Great Lakes wolves by a liberal judge. Now he supports federal rights. Hmmm...

Can you guess who he's been working with? http://www.ammoland.com/2016/08/u-s-fish-wildlife-service-removes-alaskans-ability-to-manage-wildlife/#axzz4IHK1EAdV


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Just another over reach of government at the Federal level, and then to acknowledge the POS HSUS stinks of nothing more than pocket lining. Thanks for the info Glen, oh and the raise in blood pressure (lol). More letters and emails to send to Congressional members.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The fact of the matter is that the feds can do the land grab in a forest near you, as well. Still waiting for an explanation.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The feds are coming, the feds are coming !

Thanks for keeping us informed Glen.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I have been following this since Jan of this year and the bottomline is this. This is another case regarding Ashes quest for power and immature ideologies.

This is similar to the FBI and State Department in that there is "no" control in the federal government. Moreover, those elected by us allow their appointed officials to cheat steal and rape our country. Its out of control. Be careful how you vote!!

Heres more fear, if this rule is not overturned in court and Alaska's Constitution and their Alaska National Interest Lands Conservation Act are not upheld in court look out lower 48 states!

Remember...black flies matter!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

BLACK COYOTES MATTER

(to my pocket book and taxidermist!!


----------

